# Brawn Rad-140 any good?



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

I am looking at Brawn Rad from jwsupplements and wondering if anyone rated them? It appears to be the only Rad-140 in stock that I can see.

One question is that every capsule is 40mg - I thought that 30mg was the upper limit for Rad -140?


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Well as no-one replied I guess the brand is not that well known.

After 4 weeks of use though I definitely rate it. I don't feel bigger but I certainly am. Will do a full 8 weeks and then maybe do a full blood panel to see if it has impacted on any health markers. BP seems ok though and resting heart rate dropped dramatically from an average of 65 in early December to about 52 now - maybe a coincidence but some cardio pursuits have become easier.


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Didn't really impact on any blood markers after testing.

Quite a useful little compound and I will definitely consider using RAD-140 again. Was only using 12mg a day so might go higher next time.


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

How did this affect your natural test level? I've heard rad-140 is pretty suppressive


----------



## SonOfThor (Feb 24, 2020)

MW1 said:


> How did this affect your natural test level? I've heard rad-140 is pretty suppressive


 knocked my friends test to 7nmol/l from 23


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

I am on TRT.

Usually I am rock solid on 27-28 nmol, after a course of RAD-140 I was at 25 nmol so not really statistically relevant I don't think.


----------



## Jamie1986 (Mar 4, 2020)

i have been using TWT Rad 140 and have found it to be very good. More energetic, lift heavier weights and spend alot of the day with an erection lmao


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

what were the side effects? I heard it could give bad hair loss for prone people .

Strength gains good on it ? compared to oral steroid like anavar for exemple how is it ?


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Strength gains but nothing outrageous, maybe another 5% or so.

Maybe a little bit of lethargy occasionally but that was it as far as side effects for me.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Baka said:


> what were the side effects? I heard it could give bad hair loss for prone people .
> 
> Strength gains good on it ? compared to oral steroid like anavar for exemple how is it ?


 Strength gains are good. RAD-140 has a unique ability to improve mind muscle connection and also has a muscle hardening effect. I ran around 15-30mg ED for about 5 weeks and was very happy. I bought 1 gram powder from purerawz and made my own capsules this is why I have no clue what dosage I was taking. I also was running around 500mg of test. RAD-140 hardened my muscles to the point where I struggled to inject test, now I have to inject very fast otherwise the needle doesn't go in.

RAD also gives huge pumps and improved muscular endurance. The mind muscle connection is so insane that if I tense my biceps hard, I feel like my biceps will probably tear or something. I would say it is significantly stronger than Test E for mg per mg basis. 30mg of RAD every day(210mg per week) would defo gave you more strength than 500mg of Test E. The best way to utilise RAD would be use it along with a test base like I did, that way you have sufficient oestrogen and won't feel lethargic.

If you run 30mg of RAD-140 every day along with a test base(like 250mg) for 12 weeks then man you will get dramatic/breath-taking improvements in both strength and physique. From week 0 to week 12 you will be a completely different athlete. If somebody didn't see you for 12 weeks they won't be able to recognise you. When I was on RAD I felt like a superhero during my training sessions. I would run RAD for 12 weeks but don't have the money this is why I use cheaper drugs like winstrol.

No side effects at all.


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

albatross said:


> I am looking at Brawn Rad from jwsupplements and wondering if anyone rated them? It appears to be the only Rad-140 in stock that I can see.
> 
> One question is that every capsule is 40mg - I thought that 30mg was the upper limit for Rad -140?


 I would avoid Brawn and any other British SARM supplier. I would recommend using Purerawz, Behemoth Labs and Swiss Chems and no other supplier, period. All these ship to the UK. SARMs are faked very often. I tried a few UK sarms sites and 3 out of 4 were bunk and the one that was legit was under dosed. I am surprised you got some results from Brawn.

There is no upper limit for RAD-140. The articles you read on the internet are non-sense written by idiots. The upper-limit is somewhat correct for average gym rats. Say you are a 110kg competitive Bodybuilder at 6% body fat then 30mg of RAD-140 won't be enough for you. You probably would have to use winstrol depot, DHB etc to get stage ready. However, there are not too many people who are 110kg stage-ready on the UK muscle forum( or in the world to be honest).

In conclusion, the dose of RAD-140 is completely dependant on the athlete and his/her goals. If you want steroid like benefits then start at 30mg then increase to 40-50 mg I guess. If you want to be safe and healthy then 20mg should be enough for average athletes.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

JohnSummers said:


> Strength gains are good. RAD-140 has a unique ability to improve mind muscle connection and also has a muscle hardening effect. I ran around 15-30mg ED for about 5 weeks and was very happy. I bought 1 gram powder from purerawz and made my own capsules this is why I have no clue what dosage I was taking. I also was running around 500mg of test. RAD-140 hardened my muscles to the point where I struggled to inject test, now I have to inject very fast otherwise the needle doesn't go in.
> 
> RAD also gives huge pumps and improved muscular endurance. The mind muscle connection is so insane that if I tense my biceps hard, I feel like my biceps will probably tear or something. I would say it is significantly stronger than Test E for mg per mg basis. 30mg of RAD every day(210mg per week) would defo gave you more strength than 500mg of Test E. The best way to utilise RAD would be use it along with a test base like I did, that way you have sufficient oestrogen and won't feel lethargic.
> 
> ...


 no side effect at all ? looks too good to be true


----------



## JohnSummers (Jan 3, 2020)

Baka said:


> no side effect at all ? looks too good to be true


 Possible side effects:

1- can suppress natural testosterone but if you have high testosterone levels to begin with then you won't even need a pct. I was using a test base so it didn't matter

2- Can cause baldness only if you are genetically predisposed to male pattern baldness.

3-Can cause cramps because it binds to the androgen receptors in your muscles and puts your muscle in overdrive

4- Some people say they get aggression side effect, but I didn't get that

5- Not a side effect but the price is an issue. This is why I won't use it again. I will probably use DHB or winstrol which is even stronger.

Apart from cramps I did not get any side effects. Cramps are easy to avoid just drink plenty of water.


----------

